# Accutron Quartz



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Morning. I got hold of a 1978 Accutron quartz a while ago, with 'accuset' feature.

I think it is the greatest feature as far as setting time on a watch is concerned. I know there are 'atomic' wristwatches, but I believe that is a different kettle of fish.

I have looked around on the net for the 'accuset', but have not been able to find anything yet. According the owner's manual which I got with this watch, there was also a model with a 'time zone' feature, that allowed adjustment of the hour hand, in one-hour increments, without stopping the other hands.

Does anyone know these features? Any suggestions where I might have better luck searching?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I think Tissot had the same hour hand thingy - wasnt someone selling on in the sales forum? Griff maybe?


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

I'll take a walk and check Tissot. The thing that really impressed me is the accuset though. When you first set the watch, you push the recessed button. Then whenever you see that the watch has gained or lost a few secconds, (up to 30) you wait for the time standard to reach the 60 sec. mark, press the button, and the watch sets itself to the correct time. The special thing here, is that it does not just set itself to the 60 sec. mark. It checks how far off it is, and then catches up. If it is 20 secconds slow, it will run at double speed for about 40 secconds, so it actually takes into consideration the time it takes to catch up. Of course when it is ahead, it just stops for the required period. (all it needed was a little extra programming to enable it to remember how far off it is every time you re-set, and make an adjustment to the running speed...) Self-training, super-accurate after a few weeks.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> there was also a model with a 'time zone' feature, that allowed adjustment of the hour hand, in one-hour increments, without stopping the other hands.


Seiko also have this feature on the 7T59 movement


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

> , that allowed adjustment of the hour hand, in one-hour increments, without stopping the other hands.





> Does anyone know these features?


I can do that too


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

JonW said:


> I think Tissot had the same hour hand thingy - wasnt someone selling on in the sales forum? Griff maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't me.

Quartz SMP's do that feature

I've not had a Tissot that did it


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry Griff, my mistake. I know ive seen one somewhere...


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

I still have not been able to find the "accuset" feature anywhere else. Although I am not really chasing quartz at the moment, I did pick up another Accutron whith this feature. I still think it is quite amazing how close they got to creating an exceptionally accurate watch. A small piece of extra programming would have made this a trainable timepiece, which would eventually be almost absolutely accurate.

Interesting stuff...


----------

